# PA MOREL FINDS 2020



## trahn008

Might not be to far off. Please post your finds in this thread. Happy Hunting!


----------



## interloper

Blacks are up in early spots, many have been found in the SW. 

This cold snap is going to put a stop to that though.


----------



## morelsxs

*


----------



## wade

so i have a couple of Fun Topics to blend into Our conversations . just Before Our multi Popping begins...

*#1.. has anyone on here ever Thrown Corn at cars around Halloween time ??


*tell us about it..

? where you scared

? adrenalin rushing

? Any Police Action

? why did we do it

? im age 57 thinkn bout goin Corning again

i can tell of a Huge Corn throwing when i lived in Allentown PA back in 1976..i loved it out there


----------



## wade

Has anyone ever eaten 
Opossum and Black Morels Gravy ?


----------



## swpa

Friends,
Checked my most trusted early spot this evening and found nothing. Based on the undergrowth and forecast I would be surprised if the early blacks did not flush by Sunday, particularly if we get some thunderstorms Friday or Saturday. In the meantime, enjoy the early season ramps and watch for ticks.


----------



## DanCB

swpa said:


> Friends,
> Checked my most trusted early spot this evening and found nothing. Based on the undergrowth and forecast I would be surprised if the early blacks did not flush by Sunday, particularly if we get some thunderstorms Friday or Saturday. In the meantime, enjoy the early season ramps and watch for ticks.


Speaking of ticks, I thought I'd pass this along. www.insectshield.com will quite affordably permethrin treat your own cloths. I've used Saywer's religiously and still keep it on hand. However this year I sent pants and shirts to Insect Shield for myself and my wife. I had them back in about a week and now they are good for 70 washings; also bought IS socks. The cost for all was equivalent to one pair of treated pants from LL Bean.


----------



## swpa

Dancb,
Thanks for that. Treatment options just keep getting better for sure.


----------



## swpa

It has started. 12 today in my earliest known spot. Good luck and here's hoping for a bountiful season!


----------



## swpa




----------



## Dawn Jeralds

Counties?


----------



## swpa

Westmoreland


----------



## morelsxs

Love the pick SWPA! Thanks for not letting me down.


----------



## Dawn Jeralds

swpa said:


> Westmoreland


I am Indiana county. I havent found any yet. Keep looking.


----------



## wade

Has anyone ever eaten
Opossum and Black Morels Gravy ?
Oooo Man it is Good


----------



## swpa

morelsxs said:


> Love the pick SWPA! Thanks for not letting me down.


Sxs, thanks. No more in any other spots. Storms will bring them out early next week in bigger numbers I think.


----------



## beagleboy

I found a false morel today on top of a ridge in Mifflin co. Last year I found my first morels 3 days after I found a false morel but according to the ground temp it isn't going to happen this year.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow! 42* ground temps and you have Gyros?! Weird. They must be anxious as hell to get out of Dodge!


----------



## beagleboy

shroomsearcher said:


> Wow! 42* ground temps and you have Gyros?! Weird. They must be anxious as hell to get out of Dodge!


shroomsearcher, I think the temp dropped yesterday because we had a 1.5" of cold rain on sat and sat night.


----------



## wildshroomer

Ok guys, good to see all the posts and conversations on the boards this early. After the reports down south I figured I better get out and look around. Had to at least try to find a March morel. Went to my early black spot this morning and found one little tiny black here in Northumberland County. Looks like something broke the top of this one off. Didn't really look around all that much or go to any other spot. Looks like it may be a good season as long as Mother Nature holds out and provides us with warm wet weather...good luck to all and Happy hunting....


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah, you can see the top right below your finger. Could you describe the environment please?


----------



## wade

beagleboy said:


> I found a false morel today on top of a ridge in Mifflin co. Last year I found my first morels 3 days after I found a false morel but according to the ground temp it isn't going to happen this year.
> View attachment 26332
> View attachment 26334


very good information Thank You


----------



## Kbshroom

Take this for what it’s worth. But I am from MD. Talked to a couple guys today in the woods while mushroom hunting said they found 150 this weekend in Fulton County. I don’t have any pics or anything just passing on some info.


----------



## wildshroomer

This spot I'm at is about 375 ft in elevation and has an apple tree near by....that's it...no other target trees...hope that helps..GL


----------



## Gibz




----------



## Gibz

Found a good sized patch of scarlet cups but not much else. Ramps were up but very small. No mayapples lilacs not blooming no dandelions


----------



## Morelevant

Found 7 immature blacks Sunday in Allegheny Co. Earliest I have ever found them. Never before in March. This spot is always my first to produce. Consistent too. 19 years straight.


----------



## DanCB

Gibz said:


> Found a good sized patch of scarlet cups but not much else. Ramps were up but very small. No mayapples lilacs not blooming no dandelions


I went out for a hike today and found nothing except scarlet cups. The soil temps are right but the woods still look too early. Bloodroot is still blooming, mayapples are just poking up through the leaves and no sign of jack-in the-pulpit. Still, I will likely keep going out since its better than sitting at home in this time of social distancing.


----------



## shroomsearcher

wildshroomer said:


> This spot I'm at is about 375 ft in elevation and has an apple tree near by....that's it...no other target trees...hope that helps..GL


Thanks. That's mostly what I hunt anyway, along with sycamore.


----------



## TimG

Permethrin is great for ticks, etc. It can be bought at Wal-Mart or if you want to really save money you can get the concentrate at Tractor Supply. Make sure to read the concentration for pre-mixed concentrations for personal use and dilute to the same percentage. Any good spray bottle will work to coat one's clothes. Don't wear clothes until dry. DO NOT use directly on your skin.


----------



## trahn008

I went to check an early black spot in Lehigh CO. on March 31. In 25 years of hunting morels I've only found morels 1 time in March local. Came up empty handed, looked to be a bit early but had to just check to see if I could log another March morel year. Happy Hunting!


----------



## morelsxs

Daughter and I went out last Friday to my early spot; it's in a valley. Temps were averaging 48.3 . . . trillium was just getting started, not a mayapple to be seen. We did see some coltsfoot, one devil's urn and some fresh turkey tail. Woods were bare. Took some pics but had my damn location on so I can't share. May come a week early if we get some warm days; otherwise I'm expecting right on time. Did check out an area near a local fishin' hole yesterday; mayapples completely unfurled and tall along the wood's edge. Nada as far as any type of shroom.


----------



## swpa

Just had 5 beautiful blacks for appetizer. They are out there.


----------



## shroomsearcher

swpa said:


> Just had 5 beautiful blacks for appetizer. They are out there.


Please describe the environment. I've never found a single one, and that's been "on my list" for a few years now!


----------



## beagleboy

I found a lot of these today. Shouldn't be too long till the real thing comes up.


----------



## wade

morelsxs said:


> Daughter and I went out last Friday to my early spot; it's in a valley. Temps were averaging 48.3 . . . trillium was just getting started, not a mayapple to be seen. We did see some coltsfoot, one devil's urn and some fresh turkey tail. Woods were bare. Took some pics but had my damn location on so I can't share. May come a week early if we get some warm days; otherwise I'm expecting right on time. Did check out an area near a local fishin' hole yesterday; mayapples completely unfurled and tall along the wood's edge. Nada as far as any type of shroom.


@morelsxs 
Thank You for your Excellent Reporting


----------



## wade

swpa said:


> Just had 5 beautiful blacks for appetizer. They are out there.


Nice


----------



## swpa

shroomsearcher said:


> Please describe the environment. I've never found a single one, and that's been "on my list" for a few years now!


I always have success in mature stands of yellow poplars. Not all stands produce, but when I find them, there are always poplars around. Good luck.


----------



## Charman03

Found two blacks at my house in York county where they come up every year. They popped up Sunday April 5th.


----------



## PickinFungi

I'm still trying to find a productive spot so tried a new place today. It appeared to be an old apple orchard. No luck. I'm thinking it could be 3 things - to early, not damp enough or just plain nothing there. 

On a good note since my wine cap mushroom bed is established from last year , had a good recharge of wood chips in the fall after it was done producing and mycelium is growing strong maybe I'll get a late spring flush.


----------



## fungifriend

I feel like I know where to look for yellows and have had modest success in the past, but the blacks seem more elusive to me. Do they like the same kind of places as the yellows or do black morels have different preferred trees and habitats?


----------



## morelsxs

Dog and I went yesterday to my black spot. Not a one.  Woods have had some modest growth; mayapples up and some unfurled -- even a trillium with a flower. As much rain as we've had, leaves were dry and crunchy. I'm thinking due to all the wind we've had. Lots of rain this week and some cooler temps. Calling for sn** on Friday. Will hit some other spots each day this week. Seeing some nice finds on other sites.


----------



## DanCB

fungifriend said:


> I feel like I know where to look for yellows and have had modest success in the past, but the blacks seem more elusive to me. Do they like the same kind of places as the yellows or do black morels have different preferred trees and habitats?


I find blacks and yellows in the same area, sometimes on the same day.


----------



## DanCB

I went for a stroll this afternoon and found one black morel in Lehigh County. It's the earliest I've ever found one.


----------



## beagleboy

morelsxs said:


> Dog and I went yesterday to my black spot. Not a one.  Woods have had some modest growth; mayapples up and some unfurled -- even a trillium with a flower. As much rain as we've had, leaves were dry and crunchy. I'm thinking due to all the wind we've had. Lots of rain this week and some cooler temps. Calling for sn** on Friday. Will hit some other spots each day this week. Seeing some nice finds on other sites.


I see you bleeped that four letter word.


----------



## morelsxs

beagleboy said:


> I see you bleeped that four letter word.


Ahhh . . . had too. Can't be cussin' this early in the season. ;- ) 

Hopin' you start finding more than the false ones . . .


----------



## trahn008




----------



## MoonRabbit

Hey everyone, first time poster.

Found 17 today. I'm in SW pa. They are on the small side, and I left the smallest ones behind. Think with the storms coming tonight, Tomorrow should be a good hunt.


----------



## MoonRabbit




----------



## SquirrelKing

This could possibly be the first yellow in Schuylkill Co. I was unaware it was growing in weeds along side of my house . I hit it with the weedy and it rolled out onto the driveway. Last year I threw scraps from cleaning morels out into the yard . I guess u never know


----------



## trahn008

YO King BOT that could very well be the record early find yellow for the SKOOK! I had a yellow morel one year that fruited on JUNE 10 at my foundation from a patch I had set up. That one was the only morel I ever picked in PA in June. Now a yellow in early April, the SKOOK is a CRAZY place BOT! Happy Hunting!


----------



## SquirrelKing

Never know what you’ll find at “Club finger” lol


----------



## Fluke216

I live on a mountain in Lebanon do you think season will be later at higher altitude? What things should I look for blooming or growing around the same time? Thanks


----------



## trahn008

Fluke south facing areas at any elevation at this moment. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Just a note! Please if you want to ask question about morels use the Chit Chat tread. Thanks, Happy Hunting!


----------



## wildshroomer

Well I've been out several times to other new spots since my march find but haven't found any other morels until today...I decided to go to another early spots and found 1 black...was only there 15 min....found again in Northumberland co...around poplars at around 355 ft...should start getting good in the next week or 2....good luck...have fun and happy hunting


----------



## bushman01

Hey all. What tree/woods do u mainly look for in "early spots?" Northern Wv here. thanks!


----------



## DanCB

bushman01 said:


> Hey all. What tree/woods do u mainly look for in "early spots?" Northern Wv here. thanks!


I like lots of mature tulip poplars on a ridge top or south slope.


----------



## beagleboy

I went for a 4hr hike today and I think I have finally found a black spot. Only found 7 but it might still be early even though some of them were 4" long.


----------



## DanCB

Do you think that the lack of a heavy snow pack makes it harder to see these in the fluffy leaf litter?


----------



## trahn008

Congrats Beagle!! I know you worked hard for that new black spot. Happy Hunting!


----------



## swpa

#beagleboy, NICE finds. This weird weather will pause things likely, and pause them before they truly flushed in meaningful numbers. I only found two yesterday evening.


----------



## trahn008

Yep, low RH days with high winds, not very mushroom friendly. Killing time fishing until late next week, than will hit them hard. Happy Hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah. Going down below freezing tonight. If our shrooms are still underground, I guess that's a good thing! Besides, it's nothing they haven't experienced before, and they're still here. Just depends on how much longer we will be!


----------



## Swampy16

I searched in the Delaware Water Gap area yesterday and found nothing but I’m a noob.


----------



## avisnofsky

Found a single black today in Cumberland County. Was growing in a stand of tulip poplars on a north facing slope. Last night was only in the low 30s, and today was a high of about 55. I should add that this is the first morel that I've ever found outside of Clearfield county.


----------



## Beatnik88

I'm also in Cumberland county. Have yet to find a good spot over the last two years, most spots I'm lucky to find even a half dozen. Nothing like my old honeyholes in cambria county.


----------



## Swampy16

I found a ton of ramps today but no mushrooms. The ramps sautéed with the fresh trout I caught was quite the treat.


----------



## wade

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 27544
> View attachment 27546


Woooo those look Really Good


----------



## Domdart

Beatnik88 said:


> I'm also in Cumberland county. Have yet to find a good spot over the last two years, most spots I'm lucky to find even a half dozen. Nothing like my old honeyholes in cambria county.


I live in Cambria county. All my spots are in different counties. I read everything I can find and go out looking all the time and I rarely find morels. I had a spot by Hinckston Run Dam that produced for a few years but it dried up about five years ago.


----------



## avisnofsky

Beatnik88 said:


> I'm also in Cumberland county. Have yet to find a good spot over the last two years, most spots I'm lucky to find even a half dozen. Nothing like my old honeyholes in cambria county.


I just found this particular area a few days ago, and got really lucky to have found even one. I'm hoping that late next week will be a bit more productive. This stand of tulips (mixed with pine) is about 2+ acres in size, so I am extremely optimistic. I should also mention that this morel was the first that my wife and sons have ever tried.


----------



## redtop

I notice your pic shows a lot of oak leaves! is this one of the tricks on finding them? I've been trying to find them for years now and had some great advice from Thran on how to locate them but I still can't get it right for some reason.


----------



## avisnofsky

redtop said:


> I notice your pic shows a lot of oak leaves! is this one of the tricks on finding them? I've been trying to find them for years now and had some great advice from Thran on how to locate them but I still can't get it right for some reason.


There were a few big oaks not too far away, but the predominant trees were tulip and pine (sorry, I dont know what type of pine). The oak leaves most likely blew into the area I believe.


----------



## avisnofsky

Today I found 3 more blacks near the same spot as yesterdays find. They had started to dry out a bit, so I'm guessing that last nights cold stopped them from growing.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Swampy16 said:


> View attachment 28040
> View attachment 28042
> I found a ton of ramps today but no mushrooms. The ramps sautéed with the fresh trout I caught was quite the treat.


I've always dug up my ramps. But my buddy is a member of some "ramp group" on Facebook, and one of the members suggested just taking the tops and leaving the bulb and roots in the ground! According to him it made sense, since according to the poster it takes 7 years for a ramp seed to create a full fledged plant!

I suppose it depends on the size of the patch you have to harvest. In my case, I think I could take a wheelbarrow full out of there every day for a month, and not really put a dent in it! It goes farther than my eyes can see, a good mile and a half! I found the southern extent of it 2 years ago growing alongside the road! But, since the tops taste just like the bulbs, why not? You can saute them and have something like fried Italian greens and not have to add garlic! Deelish! 



avisnofsky said:


> Today I found 3 more blacks near the same spot as yesterdays find. They had started to dry out a bit, so I'm guessing that last nights cold stopped them from growing.
> View attachment 28108


Makes sense to me. Cold air is usually dry air and drops the soil temp.


----------



## Swampy16

shroomsearcher said:


> I've always dug up my ramps. But my buddy is a member of some "ramp group" on Facebook, and one of the members suggested just taking the tops and leaving the bulb and roots in the ground! According to him it made sense, since according to the poster it takes 7 years for a ramp seed to create a full fledged plant!
> 
> I suppose it depends on the size of the patch you have to harvest. In my case, I think I could take a wheelbarrow full out of there every day for a month, and not really put a dent in it! It goes farther than my eyes can see, a good mile and a half! I found the southern extent of it 2 years ago growing alongside the road! But, since the tops taste just like the bulbs, why not? You can saute them and have something like fried Italian greens and not have to add garlic! Deelish!
> 
> They say you can dig down and cut at the base of the bulb, leaving the roots and they’ll come back the next year. Sounds like you’re in ramp heaven. I like the bulbs chopped up and sautéed with, well, everything I’ve cooked them with so far. The greens in a salad are over the top.


----------



## Beatnik88

Domdart said:


> I live in Cambria county. All my spots are in different counties. I read everything I can find and go out looking all the time and I rarely find morels. I had a spot by Hinckston Run Dam that produced for a few years but it dried up about five years ago.


I can't give you my old honey hole, because I gave it to my daughter's mother to hunt, however, if I can give you a tip, look for sycamores on really sandy banks by the conemaugh river.


----------



## Domdart

Beatnik88 said:


> I can't give you my old honey hole, because I gave it to my daughter's mother to hunt, however, if I can give you a tip, look for sycamores on really sandy banks by the conemaugh river.


Thanks for the tip. Our shop is right on the Conemaugh and I have searched the banks. I will give it a better look this year.


----------



## DanCB

My wife and I went out for a stroll yesterday. We (actually...She) found two blacks and two half frees just poking up with the stems below ground. Some mayapples are flattening out and jack in the pulpit are just coming up. I think the season here will be in full swing by next week.


----------



## morelsxs

View attachment 28196
Dog and I did a quick trip into the woods last night a bit after 6pm. Could not believe my eyes -- my always faithful spot had trees toppled EVERYWHERE. Many completely uprooted. I was just there on Monday and all was well. Musta been from the storms we had on Friday -- tons of crazy wind. And these were no small trees. I got a workout just getting my gimpy butt over them just to get to my spot!  Low and behold, I did find one small gray. I left it there and will check on it again at the end of the week. It was getting dark and I didn't wanna step on any so we made the trek back out. The most direct route is no longer. Any other way in is a workout simply based on terrain. Definitely will have to allow for more time. These cold nights will slow things down. Is it possible these downed trees could produce some flushes this year?


----------



## beagleboy

Went for a hike on a ridge in snyder county till the storm chased me off. I have never found the yellows this early in my areas.


----------



## morelsxs

Nice beagle! Some good lookin' shrooms. Hoping it will be a great season. The weather is keeping me out of the woods today simply due to the wind. After what I saw yesterday, think I'll play it safe.


----------



## beagleboy

I don't go in the woods either when its windy. It was nice out this morning in my area until the second round of storms hit, now it is really windy.


----------



## avisnofsky

beagleboy said:


> I don't go in the woods either when its windy. It was nice out this morning in my area until the second round of storms hit, now it is really windy.


Beautiful find! Could you describe the area where you found these yellows? Any landmark trees around?


----------



## beagleboy

avisnofsky said:


> Beautiful find! Could you describe the area where you found these yellows? Any landmark trees around?


They were around dead elms on a south facing ridge at about 600ft+ in elevation. That's about all I can tell you without saying exactly where they are.


----------



## MiLilWinmil

Got out of work today and braved the tornado warning. Glad I did.


----------



## MoonRabbit

Today's find lol.. don't even know how I managed to spot this little guy.


----------



## pchunter1231

Finally on the board in Perry County. Found 3 nice sized grays around a dying elm.


----------



## trahn008

Today was one of those perfect mushroom grow days, perfect RH and temps! Now if we could string accouple of those days together it'll be on like DONKEY KONG. Have accouple more pounds of trout to catch to get my quota, hope to pull that off by end of the week, then it will be full focus on morels. Happy Hunting!


----------



## wade

morelsxs said:


> View attachment 28192
> View attachment 28196
> Dog and I did a quick trip into the woods last night a bit after 6pm. Could not believe my eyes -- my always faithful spot had trees toppled EVERYWHERE. Many completely uprooted. I was just there on Monday and all was well. Musta been from the storms we had on Friday -- tons of crazy wind. And these were no small trees. I got a workout just getting my gimpy butt over them just to get to my spot!  Low and behold, I did find one small gray. I left it there and will check on it again at the end of the week. It was getting dark and I didn't wanna step on any so we made the trek back out. The most direct route is no longer. Any other way in is a workout simply based on terrain. Definitely will have to allow for more time. These cold nights will slow things down. Is it possible these downed trees could produce some flushes this year?


You are about to find out...A'e


----------



## swpa

trahn008 said:


> Today was one of those perfect mushroom grow days, perfect RH and temps! Now if we could string accouple of those days together it'll be on like DONKEY KONG. Have accouple more pounds of trout to catch to get my quota, hope to pull that off by end of the week, then it will be full focus on morels. Happy Hunting!


@trahn008,
Good points. I have tons of trout every Monday if you want some. The least I can do for the advice and insight over the years. I smoke a bunch of boneless fillets one a month if you’d prefer smoked...


----------



## trahn008

@swpa, lol Just finished smoking a batch this evening. I eat some fresh, pickle and smoke until I get sick of them. I had hoped we had some ice this year for ice fishing but had none local. I like trout caught in cold water for eating, once the water warms up I release them. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

14 was the total for today. I guess I will check an area tomorrow and get some ramps. I have been getting hungry for a ramp and morel pizza.


----------



## trahn008

A couple more like this one and I’ll have my quota by mid week. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

trahn008 said:


> A couple more like this one and I’ll have my quota by mid week. Happy Hunting!
> View attachment 28342


Nice what did you catch it on?


----------



## trahn008

Science class with the boys today, Black Morels 101. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Jeffrey1findum said:


> Nice what did you catch it on?


 Power Bait.


----------



## swpa

Still spotty, but nice quality.


----------



## beagleboy

I went back to the spot that I had found the blacks last week to see if more had flushed. There were more there but none at the trees that I picked at the last time. Boy they hide better than the yellows. I saw one about 15ft away, so I checked all around so I wouldn't step on any, and couldn't find the one I saw for about 5 minutes. I know I didn't get them all even though I checked every tree that I found at for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## beagleboy

Total for today 19 blacks. A couple not in real good shape. Going to crumple them up and spread them around a few poplars at my house.


----------



## shroomsearcher

morelsxs said:


> View attachment 28192
> View attachment 28196
> Dog and I did a quick trip into the woods last night a bit after 6pm. Could not believe my eyes -- my always faithful spot had trees toppled EVERYWHERE. Many completely uprooted. I was just there on Monday and all was well. Musta been from the storms we had on Friday -- tons of crazy wind. And these were no small trees. I got a workout just getting my gimpy butt over them just to get to my spot!  Low and behold, I did find one small gray. I left it there and will check on it again at the end of the week. It was getting dark and I didn't wanna step on any so we made the trek back out. The most direct route is no longer. Any other way in is a workout simply based on terrain. Definitely will have to allow for more time. These cold nights will slow things down. Is it possible these downed trees could produce some flushes this year?


You could wind up lucky! With all those uprooted and distressed trees, the mycelium will sense that. That could be a honey hole for years to come! 



beagleboy said:


> 14 was the total for today. I guess I will check an area tomorrow and get some ramps. I have been getting hungry for a ramp and morel pizza.
> View attachment 28288


Nice! And it looks like lots of shrooms and ramps have been processed on that table top! 



trahn008 said:


> A couple more like this one and I’ll have my quota by mid week. Happy Hunting!
> View attachment 28342


Good Lord, dude! That looks like a Steelhead! Is it?


----------



## beagleboy

shroomsearcher, that is actually a cutting board and yes it has seen a lot of use. Most of those marks come from slicing reshi for drying, it takes a lot of pressure to slice some of them.


----------



## trahn008

shroomsearcher said:


> Good Lord, dude! That looks like a Steelhead! Is it


@shroomsearcher , it's a trout. Weight was 6.5lbs, I didn't measure it. Happy Hunting!


----------



## MiLilWinmil

beagleboy said:


> I went back to the spot that I had found the blacks last week to see if more had flushed. There were more there but none at the trees that I picked at the last time. Boy they hide better than the yellows. I saw one about 15ft away, so I checked all around so I wouldn't step on any, and couldn't find the one I saw for about 5 minutes. I know I didn't get them all even though I checked every tree that I found at for at least 10 minutes.
> View attachment 28424
> View attachment 28434
> View attachment 28436
> View attachment 28438


My husband and I played the "spot the mushroom" game with these pics. Lol, I am now on going to refer to blacks as "Waldo's."


----------



## Tink

Found in Swatara State Park


----------



## Swampy16

The weather in PA and NJ will be cold this week, 45-50 for highs. How will this effect the morels that have already popped and will it hamper new sprouts?


----------



## DanCB

Looks like yellows are starting in my neck of the woods.


----------



## redtop

beagleboy, that 3rd pic I can't see the morel for nothing! what county are you from? I'm from Schuylkill and retired like you.


----------



## KevinW

Swampy16 said:


> The weather in PA and NJ will be cold this week, 45-50 for highs. How will this effect the morels that have already popped and will it hamper new sprouts?


I’ve found three in my yard but so far none in the woods near me. I think my wooded yard is maybe just a little warmer? Pretty sure they are half frees not yellows but haven’t cut them yet.


----------



## Swampy16

KevinW said:


> I’ve found three in my yard but so far none in the woods near me. I think my wooded yard is maybe just a little warmer? Pretty sure they are half frees not yellows but haven’t cut them yet.


What county are you in? They’re saying frost for Friday. Will that kill anything that’s already come up?


----------



## trahn008

Science class today Black Morels 102. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008




----------



## KevinW

Swampy16 said:


> What county are you in? They’re saying frost for Friday. Will that kill anything that’s already come up?


I’m in Chester almost on the Maryland line. I’ll have to keep an eye on that. I don’t know but assume it can’t be good for them.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008

Swampy16 said:


> What county are you in? They’re saying frost for Friday. Will that kill anything that’s already come up?


The tip tops get frostbite a little, everything else is good. Happy Hunting!


----------



## KevinW

trahn008 said:


> The tip tops get frostbite a little, everything else is good. Happy Hunting!


Thanks! For ones that you can keep an eye on, does it make sense to let them grow a few days?


----------



## trahn008

KevinW said:


> Thanks! For ones that you can keep an eye on, does it make sense to let them grow a few days?


 I would.


----------



## KevinW

trahn008 said:


> I would.


Half Free?


----------



## trahn008

KevinW said:


> Half Free?


 Yes.


----------



## beagleboy

redtop said:


> beagleboy, that 3rd pic I can't see the morel for nothing! what county are you from? I'm from Schuylkill and retired like you.


I am from Snyder co. Click on that dark spot just above the stick in the middle of the picture and I think you will see it. The first picture has at least 3 maybe more. I found eight around that tree and I went to count them in the picture and now am not sure if I got them all.lol


----------



## pchunter1231

4 greys tonight around an apple tree.


----------



## steelernation

Trahn, I'm gonna run around looking for two kids with handfuls of morels and try to trade them magic beans for them


----------



## trahn008

lol steeler. They have the eyes for them, they make me pay them 25 cents for everyone they find, but I charge them 10 dollars for everyone they step on. Happy Hunting!


----------



## swpa




----------



## wade

beagleboy said:


> Total for today 19 blacks. A couple not in real good shape. Going to crumple them up and spread them around a few poplars at my house.
> View attachment 28462


 i need to check Our yard.. we have been throwing them out here for years


----------



## beagleboy

wade said:


> i nerd to check Our yard.. we have been throwing them out here for 6 years


wade, I have been dumping my rinse water and old morel pieces around the poplars and a few young elms. Those morels were yellows and most of them were from apple trees and dead elms. These are blacks and came from poplars so maybe I will have better luck.


----------



## sb

trahn008 said:


> lol steeler. They have the eyes for them, they make me pay them 25 cents for everyone they find, but I charge them 10 dollars for everyone they step on. Happy Hunting!


My experience isn't enough to tell me who is going to win on this one!! Ha!!

Well, then . . . it doesn't matter any how . . . all is good!

Blessings and good hunting everyone!


----------



## KevinW

trahn008 said:


> I would.





trahn008 said:


> Yes.


That one I was watching to see if it would grow more. Just off my yard. Something apparently ate it last night. its gone. Critters gotta eat too I guess.


----------



## steelernation

trahn008 said:


> lol steeler. They have the eyes for them, they make me pay them 25 cents for everyone they find, but I charge them 10 dollars for everyone they step on. Happy Hunting!


So if I were to pay them 50 cents a piece, I'd win???


----------



## avisnofsky

I found another single black today. Last night was mid 30s, today was high 40s. Surprised to find a big guy like this, especially in such good condition!


----------



## trahn008

steelernation said:


> So if I were to pay them 50 cents a piece, I'd win???


 Yep, they would take the offer. They are CAPITALIST'S!!


----------



## steelernation

SOLD!


----------



## pchunter1231

Found another small grey last night around an elm tree. Might give it a few days with the colder weather to start looking again. I found a great area with a stand of elms i am excited about once the weather gets a little warmer.


----------



## trahn008

Picking Blacks with this guy in a snow squall! Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Went to an area that usually has just yellows to see if there were any up yet. I had 27 degrees this morning and last year when that happened it did a number on the ones that were up. It damaged them pretty good, even the ones that were useable had the tops rotted off. So I thought I better check today, this area was a little early yet so they should be alright. Found a few half frees under an apple tree and some gyros scattered around.


----------



## nbcswpa

Our first this year. (SW PA) I thought for sure it was too cold, live and learn lol.


----------



## shroomsearcher

beagleboy said:


> shroomsearcher, that is actually a cutting board and yes it has seen a lot of use. Most of those marks come from slicing reshi for drying, it takes a lot of pressure to slice some of them.


Found, and cut up my first reishi last year! Yes! Those things are firm! 



trahn008 said:


> lol steeler. They have the eyes for them, they make me pay them 25 cents for everyone they find, but I charge them 10 dollars for everyone they step on. Happy Hunting!


Great idea! Makes them mind their step and not go charging through the woods! Good teaching!


----------



## morelsxs

shroomsearcher said:


> You could wind up lucky! With all those uprooted and distressed trees, the mycelium will sense that. That could be a honey hole for years to come!


Thanks SS. I'm definitely goin' to keep an eye on 'em. They are in my favorite morel spot and I've picked all around those trees . . . time will tell. Fingers crossed. LOL


----------



## nbcswpa

> Great idea! Makes them mind their step and not go charging through the woods! Good teaching!


Just started mushroom hunting about 5 years ago. Decided to let my brother come along...he's 33, and I'm still trying to trying to get him to mind his steps and not charge through the woods. I told him I'm going to take a whistle and dance through the woods while he's game hunting if he doesn't get it together.


----------



## MiLilWinmil

Second haul for this week. Same location as before. It seems someone else found 'my' spot, there were lots of cut bottoms. I felt like I heard S&G's "the sound of silence" lol... But I still found a few that others missed. I just don't know where I'll find another rain wash with an old apple tree at one end and an old elm at the other end. I guess finding Better spots is half of the sport, right?


----------



## MoonRabbit

Wasn't expecting to find much with this cold front. Mushrooms can be so predictable and yet so unpredictable at the same time.


----------



## Rachael A Swanson

These are awesome


----------



## wade

MiLilWinmil said:


> Second haul for this week. Same location as before. It seems someone else found 'my' spot, there were lots of cut bottoms. I felt like I heard S&G's "the sound of silence" lol... But I still found a few that others missed. I just don't know where I'll find another rain wash with an old apple tree at one end and an old elm at the other end. I guess finding Better spots is half of the sport, right?
> 
> View attachment 29062
> View attachment 29066
> View attachment 29070
> 
> 
> View attachment 29080


Woooo.. i want some of those..
the Colors are Beautiful


----------



## ChurryStreet

Found 7 today under some mature poplars. These were all in a spot that see a lot of sun during the day. Thanks to Trahn for the pointers. Berks County.


----------



## MoonRabbit

Today's finds.

Think this is the biggest one this season so far (fingers crossed)


----------



## KevinW

Found one yellow, one black, and one half free this weekend. All in similar Chester county forest, but is the season confused? Is it common to have them overlap?


----------



## trahn008

KevinW said:


> Found one yellow, one black, and one half free this weekend. All in similar Chester county forest, but is the season confused? Is it common to have them overlap?


 It’s not uncommon.


----------



## pchunter1231

I found 1 yellow, 1 gray and 1 black yesterday in the same forest.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## fungifriend

I had good luck this morning!


----------



## Moreldmd

First of the season!


----------



## Fluke216

fungifriend said:


> I had good luck this morning!
> View attachment 29520


Holy cow


----------



## geogymn

MoonRabbit said:


> Wasn't expecting to find much with this cold front. Mushrooms can be so predictable and yet so unpredictable at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 29082
> View attachment 29086
> View attachment 29090
> View attachment 29092


Nice!


----------



## geogymn

fungifriend said:


> I had good luck this morning!
> View attachment 29520


I seconded that "Holy Cow"


----------



## trahn008

Have not ran into any blacks that are to far gone. Been finding them in all stages. Found my first pecker today. Will stay on the blacks as long as possible until I switch gears to the yellows. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Pens71

Hey everyone, I'm in Cambria county and so far my ground temps are not above 50. Woods growth seems to be just about right, but the cold nights seem to be keeping temps to low. Has anyone found anything this far north yet, if so what county. Looking out my window right now and it is snowing. Going to put my winter coat on and go look anyway. Good luck.


----------



## shroomsearcher

NE Ohio here. Soils temps had gotten up to close to 49 degrees. Checked a couple days ago and it was down to 46.8. Damned grass is loving these temps! Growing like Topsy! Worked my butt off yesterday getting it all cut in one day. Second dry sunny day in a row, and I cut the neighbor lady's as well.


----------



## beagleboy

Went back to the area that I have been finding blacks at and found a few more today. In this area it seems that just a couple black morels come up at each tree. Third time I checked this spot and every time it has been different trees and only 2 or 3 at each tree. My yellow spots just aren't ready yet, earlier I found a few but this cold weather seems to have stopped them in their tracks.​​​


----------



## RAU

Finally found some of my own by myself. Found 53. Many are small but it’s on public land in Northeast Pa and I’m not going to get a chance to go back


----------



## beagleboy

7 black morels and 3 half frees today. The half frees didn't weather the trip too well. With the cold mornings we are having in Snyder co. I didn't expect to find anything but this area hasn't let me down yet. Its a 45 min. hike in and uphill both ways. lol


----------



## MiLilWinmil

Pens71 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm in Cambria county and so far my ground temps are not above 50. Woods growth seems to be just about right, but the cold nights seem to be keeping temps to low. Has anyone found anything this far north yet, if so what county. Looking out my window right now and it is snowing. Going to put my winter coat on and go look anyway. Good luck.


I've had snow a couple times the last few week's here in blair county. Check for low lying areas and placed the sun can hit early morning. Those places get warmer much faster/earlier. I've found between blair and Huntingdon county but I know him Cambria you are a little cooler. But shrooms started popping around 49* soil temps here. So don't give up! Even a fruitless hike is worth the fresh air and finding good spots.


----------



## beagleboy

After I serviced my lawn tractor and mowed my lawn I decided to take a hike for a couple of hours. I found 10 more black morels in a different area, so I now have 2 spots for blacks. They were all under one tulip tree in Snyder co.


----------



## Martinhpe

I live on ten acres near Pine Grove Furnace State Park in Adams county and have everything you’re supposed to have to find morels and spend a few hours every year looking. Found my first one today in the mulch 1’ from my front door lol. Any advice? Tons of dead and fallen trees, stream, beside


----------



## beagleboy

Martinhpe said:


> I live on ten acres near Pine Grove Furnace State Park in Adams county and have everything you’re supposed to have to find morels and spend a few hours every year looking. Found my first one today in the mulch 1’ from my front door lol. Any advice? Tons of dead and fallen trees, stream, beside


It must be a very good area when they come looking for you.  What type of living trees are in your woods, is it damp but not saturated, are the dead trees elm or ash, does the soil drain well. Look in an area that the soil has a little sandy feel to it . I look where there is a little sun early in the season, then less later in the season. The main thing is check as often as you can once the temp is right.


----------



## cj

Martinhpe said:


> I live on ten acres near Pine Grove Furnace State Park in Adams county and have everything you’re supposed to have to find morels and spend a few hours every year looking. Found my first one today in the mulch 1’ from my front door lol. Any advice? Tons of dead and fallen trees, stream, beside


Well then Martin, you just summed up about all there is to know about morel hunting... there are definitely patterns to look for, but the morel will always end up doing what it wants  Just when you have it all figured out...


----------



## Charman03

Martinhpe said:


> I live on ten acres near Pine Grove Furnace State Park in Adams county and have everything you’re supposed to have to find morels and spend a few hours every year looking. Found my first one today in the mulch 1’ from my front door lol. Any advice? Tons of dead and fallen trees, stream, beside


my advice would be to go walk some apple orchards nearby


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008

Two Footer.


----------



## beagleboy

Nice trahn! I went to get some ramp leaves to make a morel and ramp Stromboli today. While I was there I decided to check a couple of dead elms and the yellows were up. I found 5 yellows and one half free but the cold had touched them a little. This was in Mifflin county.


----------



## fungifriend

trahn008 said:


> Two Footer.
> View attachment 30028


Split stem?


----------



## wildshroomer

Went out this morning and found several good looking blacks.


----------



## trahn008

fungifriend said:


> Split stem?


 Yes


----------



## trahn008

@wildshroomer I was wondering when you were going to round up some Blacks. Happy Hunting!


----------



## KevinW

Found this cute little guy and a few of his tiny friends yesterday. Chester county. Going to come back in a few days. Any idea how long it takes them to grow?


----------



## trahn008

Kev, they look to be tulip morels they don’t get as big as the true yellows. Looking at the forecast I would give them a week. Fine choice in auto by the way. Happy Hunting!


----------



## wildshroomer

trahn008 said:


> @wildshroomer I was wondering when you were going to round up some Blacks. Happy Hunting!


 Was just keeping an eye on my blacks as this weather has the shrooms unpredictable...only picked a couple and left just as many...have to go to all my other black spots and round up what I can...now this upcoming rain with 60 degree days will have them showing...I see you and the boys have been doing some traveling to get yours...good luck...happy huntin


----------



## trahn008

wildshroomer said:


> I see you and the boys have been doing some traveling to get yours...good luck...happy huntin


 Much of the same, have just been doing short loops with the boys. Have not really did the long loops yet and might not make the longer trips this year. I really enjoy hunting with the boys and they only can take so much. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

I have a funny story about the boys. We home school and every year I have to hire a evaluator to review the boys portfolio's to advance them to the next grade. The wife includes all are outdoor adventures in there portfolio's. She had asked the boys are they morel mushrooms and the boys said yes, then she asked the forbidden question, " WERE DID YOU FIND THEM". The boys answer was perfect.. I CAN'T TELL YOU BECAUSE I'D HAVE TO KILL YA. On to the next grade! Happy Hunting!


----------



## cj

"The boys answer was perfect.. I CAN'T TELL YOU BECAUSE I'D HAVE TO KILL YA. On to the next grade!"  Hilarious!

Wildshroomer; yeah, hopefully this next upcoming 2 weeks will turn the tide a bit. I got a nice flush of homegrown shiitake 2 weeks ago when y'all were getting your first blacks. Then in true morel fashion, someone dropped the bomb, and suddenly every single variety was being picked simultaneously all across PA in only the second week of April. My only hope is that that initial flush of all types followed by an extended cold, dry snap didn't screw things up (big picture). Either way, we'll know soon for sure. Unfortunately, right when the cold dry snap started, I had just moved a massive quantity of oyster mushroom spawn outdoors which had already begun pinning. Everything I've observed directly has stalled since then. I feel like, whatever unfolds for those, as well as my shiitake forest, will be a good indicator for the remaining morel potential. Fingers crossed and holding out hope! Happy hunting!


----------



## nbcswpa

All different finds yesterday. Some people around me are finding huge hauls, I'm over here with them just coming up. Funky fungi.


----------



## Moreldmd

Another nice day in the woods, it seems like it’s heating up a bit. Any ideas what this creepy crawler is? I saw 2 of them


----------



## pchunter1231

Went out for an hour, found 2 nice blacks and 1 pecker head.


----------



## Jeff Donahue

Eastern wood millipede


----------



## Moreldmd

Yikes. It’s a millipede that secretes cyanide, Apheloria. Glad I left it alone


----------



## MoonRabbit




----------



## Troz.morels43

Hello everyone!! I'm in SW pa and going out for the first time ever and have done a lot of research but would love hear any tips or tricks y'all might know


----------



## Rippers2

Troz.morels43 said:


> Hello everyone!! I'm in SW pa and going out for the first time ever and have done a lot of research but would love hear any tips or tricks y'all might know


Troz... what part of SWPA?

If out for first time, walk a bike trail or gravel road. Cover a lot of ground instead of looking too closely at one spot. Only check trees close to the trail/road and stick to elm and Apple in SWPA. 

If you’re not great at spotting elms, check every dying tree you see that looks similar. When you find morels, study that tree. 

If you follow those steps, you WILL find morels in SWPA. Also, it’s peak season right now... go get ‘em.


----------



## Moreldmd

Rippers2 said:


> Troz... what part of SWPA?
> 
> If out for first time, walk a bike trail or gravel road. Cover a lot of ground instead of looking too closely at one spot. Only check trees close to the trail/road and stick to elm and Apple in SWPA.
> 
> If you’re not great at spotting elms, check every dying tree you see that looks similar. When you find morels, study that tree.
> 
> If you follow those steps, you WILL find morels in SWPA. Also, it’s peak season right now... go get ‘em.


Agree with all of the above And will add also find some areas with more sunlight, which should be south facing slopes, they will have more green growth right now. That’s what worked yesterday. Found them under elms and apples. Good luck! 

Also one thing I do, whether it works or not I don’t know for sure, but for the first outing of the season I make sure to look at pictures of morels, such as are posted in this thread, where you have to search for them, i feel it helps my eyes adjust and find the pattern against the leaves


----------



## pchunter1231

Had a pretty good afternoon. Found 21 to bring home and left a few to grow some more. Mix of greys and yellows and one peckerhead. All found around elms.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Moreldmd said:


> Agree with all of the above And will add also find some areas with more sunlight, which should be south facing slopes, they will have more green growth right now. That’s what worked yesterday. Found them under elms and apples. Good luck!
> 
> Also one thing I do, whether it works or not I don’t know for sure, but for the first outing of the season I make sure to look at pictures of morels, such as are posted in this thread, where you have to search for them, i feel it helps my eyes adjust and find the pattern against the leaves


Good tip! My first year hunting I found absolutely nothing! Self doubt started to creep in. Was I looking at them and just not seeing them? So before the next season I looked at as many pics of morels that I could. And there are plenty of them on Google images! When I checked under one particular dead elm, there they were! The pics here are great as well. I try to count just how many morels I can find in the pic. This is a tactic I highly recommend. When I spot a morel, I stop dead! I scan the area with my eyes. It's very effective.


----------



## Julianne Verhagen

I found this in my back woods today in Chester county. I had to look it up, saw all the fuss & here I am! Will be heading out to look for more tomorrow after reading the tips here & hopefully will







be trying some for dinner!


----------



## pchunter1231

Troz.morels43 said:


> Hello everyone!! I'm in SW pa and going out for the first time ever and have done a lot of research but would love hear any tips or tricks y'all might know


Once you find the right trees and you locate your first morel, it becomes easier. That is how it was for me when i started hunting them years ago. I probably looked over many before finding my first. Now i can spot them 30 yards before i get to the trees i know they grow at. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Moreldmd

Julianne Verhagen said:


> I found this in my back woods today in Chester county. I had to look it up, saw all the fuss & here I am! Will be heading out to look for more tomorrow after reading the tips here & hopefully will
> View attachment 30490
> be trying some for dinner!


Welcome! Beware, it’s an addicting hobby especially once you find a favorite recipe. Head back to the same spot that you found that one to start. As I’m sure you will read, everyone has there favorite tricks, when I see the first one, I don’t pick it, I set my walking stick and pack down right by it. Scan without walking, hands and knees at times. My guiding principle is that there is always 1 more that I missed, so I keep scanning and usually there is at least one hiding under some debris. Good luck!


----------



## Jeff Donahue

Yes they secrete a cyanide liquid from the joints of their legs when threatened. It has a very strong odor that will stain your hands yellow-orange. They seem to be active and visible when its raining. I find them quite often.


----------



## steelernation

Hello there, Jeff Donahue! The same Jeff from Western PA?


----------



## Pan0606

How is the hunt around Lawrence county, checked my spots and it seems early. Just one was up in each spot I checked. Any luck? Going to go out soon. I'll report any finds.


----------



## wildshroomer

Out today just to look at more of my early black spots and found about 50 at 1 spot and found some young yellows at another 1 of my black spots...never found yellows mixed in with the blacks at this spot....with the rain and 60 degree days coming up I left these all to grow for 2 more days...happy huntins


----------



## MoonRabbit

Never found one this color before. It appeared angelic white among the gray cast deluge.


----------



## salvelinus

Finds from today in the rain. Larger ones from sycamore and ash, smaller were on tulip poplar.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Pan0606 said:


> How is the hunt around Lawrence county, checked my spots and it seems early. Just one was up in each spot I checked. Any luck? Going to go out soon. I'll report any finds.


Lawrence Co. is where I'm headed, and I think it's a little early too. But, I need to get out and blow the stink off a little bit! 



MoonRabbit said:


> Never found one this color before. It appeared angelic white among the gray cast deluge.
> 
> View attachment 30680


Wow! An albino morel! Was the wind up a little before you found it? Kind of looks like a morel that was covered by a leaf that didn't let any sunlight hit it.


----------



## Jeff Donahue

Yuppers, one in the same. Hello. I guess we know one another?


----------



## MoonRabbit

shroomsearcher said:


> Wow! An albino morel! Was the wind up a little before you found it? Kind of looks like a morel that was covered by a leaf that didn't let any sunlight hit it.


Not much wind, just extreme rain all day and while I was out. It did compress the leafy floor a lot. But I check this area every day and this one seemed to pop up over night.


----------



## Squire

Found some in Beaver County Pa this weekend. I am not sure if they are yellows or greys? Any thoughts?


----------



## Pan0606

shroomsearcher said:


> Lawrence Co. is where I'm headed, and I think it's a little early too. But, I need to get out and blow the stink off a little bit!
> 
> 
> Went out yesterday and hit my spots all tiny but are up. Picked a few in the more public areas. Little. Still love it though


----------



## steelernation

Jeff Donahue said:


> Yuppers, one in the same. Hello. I guess we know one another?


Sure we do. Ryan, from the old days at Oglebay. How have you been? Last time I saw you, we were looking for for morels at Mingo. Probably the last time we were there, too.


----------



## cj

Squire said:


> Found some in Beaver County Pa this weekend. I am not sure if they are yellows or greys? Any thoughts?
> View attachment 30780


Hey Squire. There are actually many more "species" than most people realize. Please do a quick search on "Morel Data Collection Project" by Michael Kuo. Tried posting link here, but system won't let me. That being said, I usually refer to yours as "poplar morels" that grew to their potential.


----------



## beagleboy

My brother and I went out to one of my spots today and found a few blacks and a couple yellows. He found the yellows. My blacks didn't hold up too well, had them in the bag for over 2 hrs. I went to the top of the ridge and he hunted the bottom (social distancing). lol


----------



## Moreldmd

Another decent day but ran into some other hunters and they were cleaning up right where I was heading! Oh well, I love to see anyone find them, I hate to think about any going not found haha. Had a disappointing trip to my honey hole, it seems the rain brought down a lot of pine branches and I found several very small ones broken off. I was able to leave some to grow and I’ll head back up in a few days. I’ve seen multiple people post doubles this year and now I found one as well.


----------



## Squire

Squire said:


> Found some in Beaver County Pa this weekend. I am not sure if they are yellows or greys? Any thoughts?
> View attachment 30780





cj said:


> Hey Squire. There are actually many more "species" than most people realize. Please do a quick search on "Morel Data Collection Project" by Michael Kuo. Tried posting link here, but system won't let me. That being said, I usually refer to yours as "poplar morels" that grew to their potential.


Interesting. I have found them right next to tulip poplar as you mention. These ones were near some dying elms. So are these closer to yellows or blacks or their own variant perhaps. Tks.


----------



## wildshroomer

Another trip out and headed south below daulphin county...found about 70 or so really nice yellers and 2 half free...will be making another trip tomorrow before all this rain comes and destroys the others...also picked up a couple sheds and other shrooms that I'll post in the other forum topic...good luck...happy huntins


----------



## pchunter1231

Found another 17 greys tonight. Since last week i have found close to 60 greys and 10 yellows. Cant wait until they really start flushing. Tonights find was around some elms and black cherry trees. Going out early tomorrow. This is becoming a banner year for me. I usually dont have this much time in the spring since i coach youth baseball. With that on hold i am out every day and found some new spots this year. Happy Hunting.


----------



## Fred Heinly

New to this! Went out 3 days, no luck yet. SE Pa. ,think the weather hasn't been the best yet here, gonna keep trying. Any advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## cj

Found a few yellows, but the map is getting smaller due to land development.


----------



## Gibz

Found a few oysters yesterday, some big false morels today and eureka first of the season !!!


----------



## Gibz




----------



## fulltiltbozo

lancaster county. spot i found last year came through again. elm tree.


----------



## MoonRabbit

Found 22 in the woods along the bike trail. Had my bike locked to a tree near the trail and when I came back someone had placed a morel on my bike seat. So a big Thank You to the kind and mysterious stranger.


----------



## beagleboy

Went to spot in Mifflin co that is hunted very hard. I forgot my camera so all I have is a picture of my total finds for the day.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> Went to spot in Mifflin co that is hunted very hard. I forgot my camera so all I have is a picture of my total finds for the day.
> View attachment 31186


I find a lot of those golf eggs too never had one hatch....


----------



## Inthewild

beagleboy said:


> Went to spot in Mifflin co that is hunted very hard. I forgot my camera so all I have is a picture of my total finds for the day.
> View attachment 31186


I'm thinking @guff76 can find Morels, but can't find balls. lol


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> I find a lot of those golf eggs too never had one hatch....


Granny on the Beverly Hillbillys had a recipe for them. The big one is either a center of a soft ball or a dinosaur egg I haven't decided which so I guess I will have to wait till it hatches.


----------



## shroomsearcher

She also had a cure for the common cold. Like Jed told the banker, "You take Granny's cure, and 7 to 10 days later, you're as right as rain!"


----------



## wildshroomer

Out for another drive today and cut into about 90 more...good luck...happy huntins


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> I'm thinking @guff76 can find Morels, but can't find balls. lol


Lol yea never find balls @Inthewild but when I do got the ol trusty 3 iron n can play a round of golf


----------



## Fred Heinly

Good day in SE Pa.!!!!!! First time I ever found any ! Walked over 11 miles in 3 different spots the past week! Finally!First I ever ate them too , very tasty!


----------



## beagleboy

I went to an area that has produced quite a few the last few years. A tree that had 20 + around last year, only had 5 this year. I don't know if I have competition, or if it is the tree, which last spring was the first year it was dead and just started slipping its bark this year. Maybe its just a little early yet or just an off year. All my good trees have only produced a few so far.


----------



## beagleboy

Found 3 blacks in one of my areas where I find yellows.


----------



## beagleboy

Total for today was 20 found in Snyder co.


----------



## HunterSara

Found by chance on an evening walk two days ago! Lucky I had a soda can with me which I fashioned into a makeshift knife!


----------



## pchunter1231

went for a short walk tonight and found 2 greys and 2 small yellows in Perry County. It does seem a little early yet for the big flushes of yellows but i dont know. The weather has been strange so far.


----------



## wildshroomer

Made another trek on the PA hills and valleys...been heading south this week to pick up all these yellows...some are getting past prime...put on a lot of miles on both the vehicle and my bones...it feels like I'm more bent over than upright between driving and searching...OUCH!...I've let a lot of blacks to grow in several black spots and I'm now worried about them with this heavy rain coming...good luck...happy huntins 



















Aslo walked up to a fox laying behind a log


----------



## SquirrelKing

Hi all, found my first blacks today. Also found a couple yellows in an early spot. In general the yellows in the area I roam around in seem like they are a week or so behind compared to last year


----------



## SquirrelKing

View attachment 31512
View attachment 31512
View attachment 31514
View attachment 31510


----------



## avisnofsky

I found 5 yellows the day before yesterday in a brand new spot, York County. I hope that everyone is having a booming season!


----------



## wildshroomer

Well had to go pick a couple of blacks from one of my spots and left half as many behind...then decided while it still wasn't raining I stopped at one apple tree and found all those yellows...also found a few tulip morels and a few sheds...ended up with about 75 more today...good luck...happy huntins


----------



## Squire

wildshroomer said:


> Well had to go pick a couple of blacks from one of my spots and left half as many behind...then decided while it still wasn't raining I stopped at one apple tree and found all those yellows...also found a few tulip morels and a few sheds...ended up with about 75 more today...good luck...happy huntins
> 
> View attachment 31578
> 
> 
> View attachment 31580
> 
> 
> View attachment 31584


Nice finds! I have looked under tons of wild crabapples but have never had any luck with those. Is that the correct type of apple or does it need to be an old apple orchard of edible types? Tks.


----------



## wildshroomer

Squire said:


> Nice finds! I have looked under tons of wild crabapples but have never had any luck with those. Is that the correct type of apple or does it need to be an old apple orchard of edible types? Tks.


Not sure if it matters what type but old apple orchards are good to look for them...I tend to find mine at old homes grown over that have apple trees around the property...it seems like they should be either dead or dying to produce...at least that's what I see...good luck and stick with it there's plenty out there and lots of time yet...hope this helps....happy huntins


----------



## MoonRabbit




----------



## cj

Walking on a trail behind my house and came upon quite a sight.... oyster mushrooms growing from these strange blue stumps!


----------



## DanCB

View attachment 31594
Found a new spot yesterday. These are the ones I cooked. Left as many to grow.
View attachment 31594


----------



## pchunter1231

Went for a quick walk this morning and found 3. 1 nice yellow, 1 nice grey around 1 Elm, and found 1 yellow at the base of a dying locust tree. That was a first for me.


----------



## beagleboy

I hope more flush next week, the ones that I am finding now won't last too long. They are getting old and some I left that were moldy and rotten.


----------



## beagleboy

Went out for a few hours today in Snyder co. Harvested 19 and left some that were to far gone.


----------



## PickinFungi

A little lonesome one all by itself. It's better than skunked... I'll check the area again next week to see if more pop. I think coming across the box turtle excited me more than the morel. I haven't seen one in many many years. I think it's amazing they can live up to 100 years.


----------



## DanCB

My wife and I picked 54 today and left a bunch to grow. We picked a mixture of yellows and blacks and a couple half frees. The area is an interesting new spot for us. It appears to have been a crop field 100+ years ago that was reclaimed by forest, mostly Tulip Poplar, Ash and some Oak. I'm assuming that years of spreading manure and growing crops has made the soil very fertile; it's our most productive spot ever and NO competition. I'll be looking for more spots that fit the description.


----------



## Squire

wildshroomer said:


> Not sure if it matters what type but old apple orchards are good to look for them...I tend to find mine at old homes grown over that have apple trees around the property...it seems like they should be either dead or dying to produce...at least that's what I see...good luck and stick with it there's plenty out there and lots of time yet...hope this helps....happy huntins


My wife found one yesterday under a dying crabapple...didn't take her nearly as long as me.. tks for advice.


----------



## wildshroomer

@Squire no problem and congratulations on your wife's find....and that's how it all starts


----------



## Squire

Walked pretty far today and no luck...then found these 5 along the road about 200 yards from parking area. We couldn't believe it. Some white pines were nearby thats it. Beaver County PA.


----------



## beagleboy

I was in an area today that I hunted for years and never saw any sign of anyone else picking. Today there were stumps everywhere. I hunted hard just to find 10. Mifflin co.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> I was in an area today that I hunted for years and never saw any sign of anyone else picking. Today there were stumps everywhere. I hunted hard just to find 10. Mifflin co.
> View attachment 32222
> View attachment 32224


Just a message from your neighbor to the south. My best spots have not done well this year but I have found them in places I’ve never found them before in volume..If you have a spot that you think looks right but has never done anything this may be the year . I’ve found this so in more then one location this year except the one that is closest to home of course... best of luck


----------



## pchunter1231

After a 3 hour walk this morning, i managed to find 14 a mix of greys and yellows. Found 6 in a spot where there was no trees withing 50 yards and even then there was no target trees close.


----------



## beagleboy

My brother-in-law and I went for a few hours this morning and harvested 16 in a spot that was picked over. Left quite a few that were too far gone. Snyder co.


----------



## avisnofsky

Found 15 this morning with the family. One or two were past their prime.


----------



## Moreldmd

Best day so far and best spot hasn’t started producing yet. Left some small ones. Only a few were bad.


----------



## beagleboy

Hunted Mifflin co. this afternoon and found 17 but only harvested 8, the rest were too far gone. They even smell bad.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 6 yellow tonight. Finding them in weird places this year. Found 5 tonight on a slope that had shale mixed in with the undergrowth and no target trees within 60 yards and found 1 nice yellow beside a Tulip.


----------



## Hightower02

I pick Berks and Lehigh County and little in Northampton for the last 10 years. Our best spot that is only a few acres that is south facing that has no competition produced about 20 large yellows and 22 really large half frees in their typical places. A large 1,000 plus acre parcel of mostly tulip and some dying ash that faces north and west I may have found 15 or so this year and all in weird spots that previously we never found any in. Most of them were on dying ash and only a few on poplar. Some years we pick 3 or 4 lbs on the poplar trees in this spot. This leads me to believe either its still early or with lots of people having more free time they are out picking. In the past in the densest stands of tulip poplar I would find stumps from other people picking but this year I didn't find any stumps from other people picking so either they aren't up yet or people are ripping them out of the ground? Soil temp has hovered around 56 or 57 on the north and west slopes. Woods still looks kinda weird not as green as I recall and really dry and crunchy despite above average rain year to date.


----------



## Catchmee

I think I made a breakthrough tonight with identifying trees, searched a very small area and hit on my first tree. Only came out with 5 but didnt have alot of time...

Question for you experts, I'm about an hour north of Pgh and the temps for Friday night the forecast is saying low of 28, will Morels survive that? Or should I go pick what I can on Friday?


----------



## SquirrelKing

Found 5 small yellows yesterday. Going to keep a close eye on the weather as I let them sit for a few days. This time last year there was 3 times as many and twice the size.


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

I'm up in Potter county , haven't seen any yet but I'm new to the hunt


----------



## SquirrelKing

Hey Catchmee, welcome to the board. I’m going grab those ones I found on Thursday. I don’t want to take any chances with that cold coming in this weekend.


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

Heading out in a about an hour to try and find some morels up by Cherry Springs state park hopefully I'll finally find some .
Has anyone found any up in Potter county yet?


----------



## Catchmee

SquirrelKing said:


> Hey Catchmee, welcome to the board. I’m going grab those ones I found on Thursday. I don’t want to take any chances with that cold coming in this weekend.


Thanks! Hoping one cold night is no big deal, but I'll probably head out and grab what I've seen and left out there too


----------



## beagleboy

Catchmee said:


> Thanks! Hoping one cold night is no big deal, but I'll probably head out and grab what I've seen and left out there too


If they are very small, I have covered some with leaves that worked. If they are big enough to get some use out of them pick them. They will get damaged some when it freezes if left out in the open. Just remember where they are. lol


----------



## beagleboy

Arne G Refvik III said:


> Heading out in a about an hour to try and find some morels up by Cherry Springs state park hopefully I'll finally find some .
> Has anyone found any up in Potter county yet?


Welcome Arne, I am from central Pa so I don't know if they are up in your area, but they were early down here.


----------



## pchunter1231

Arne G Refvik III said:


> Heading out in a about an hour to try and find some morels up by Cherry Springs state park hopefully I'll finally find some .
> Has anyone found any up in Potter county yet?


Heading up in a week to hopefully find some. Our camp is right down the road from the park. I have found them by accident while fishing Kettle creek memorial day weekend before. Good luck let me know how you make out. They are there.


----------



## pchunter1231

Went turkey hunting for a little this morning and found 3 big yellows and 1 small yellow.


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

Didn't see 


beagleboy said:


> Welcome Arne, I am from central Pa so I don't know if they are up in your area, but they were early down here.


Nothing this morning , going to get out again this afternoon but the weather has been crazy , only a couple warm days so far and getting more snow this weekend , nothing has really started blooming up in my area yet so thinking there not up yet but I'm new to this and also to the area


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

pchunter1231 said:


> Heading up in a week to hopefully find some. Our camp is right down the road from the park. I have found them by accident while fishing Kettle creek memorial day weekend before. Good luck let me know how you make out. They are there.


Awesome, my place is a little less than a mile from the park we just bought it in November


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

It's only 31° out right now


----------



## pchunter1231

Arne G Refvik III said:


> Awesome, my place is a little less than a mile from the park we just bought it in November


We are 1/4 mile down the road from the park.


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

pchunter1231 said:


> We are 1/4 mile down the road from the park.


Awesome, maybe I'll see you out there


----------



## pchunter1231

Arne G Refvik III said:


> Awesome, maybe I'll see you out there


Good luck


----------



## avisnofsky

I found another 8 nice yellows yesterday with the family. Unfortunately my brand new black spot seems to have dried up, as I haven't found anything in over a week now.


----------



## monk

Went to my favorite spot and found 2 last weekend, Lower Bucks County.


----------



## wildshroomer

Went back to one of my black spots that I previously picked 60 some and today came away with 80 more...all at the same spot....also grabbed a few ramps....they are still out there in central pa....will try up north next week...good luck...happy huntins


----------



## Moreldmd

Arne G Refvik III said:


> I'm up in Potter county , haven't seen any yet but I'm new to the hunt


 Good luck! I used to spend many days Of my youth hiking the mountains in sizerville state park, hunting squirrels and grouse and fishing. Got lost on a turkey hunt somewhere bewteen port allegany and coudersport one time when I was about 15, wasn’t fun!


----------



## SquirrelKing

Decided to grab these guys today after work.


----------



## beagleboy

The ones that I have been finding the last few days are pretty dry and leaving a lot of bad ones in the woods. Yet I see posts south of me that look fresh.


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

Spent 


Moreldmd said:


> Good luck! I used to spend many days Of my youth hiking the mountains in sizerville state park, hunting squirrels and grouse and fishing. Got lost on a turkey hunt somewhere bewteen port allegany and coudersport one time when I was about 15, wasn’t fun!


Spent the whole day looking didn't find any , could be lack of experience but was a great day anyways


----------



## beagleboy

Total for today was 73 harvested, left many too far gone in the woods. Picture only has 71, 2 of them didn't survive the 3 hours of crawling through the brush.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> Total for today was 73 harvested, left many too far gone in the woods. Picture only has 71, 2 of them didn't survive the 3 hours of crawling through the brush.
> View attachment 32892


Man good haul. I would love to find that many in one day lol.


----------



## pchunter1231

Arne G Refvik III said:


> Spent
> 
> Spent the whole day looking didn't find any , could be lack of experience but was a great day anyways


Whats the green up looking like up there.


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

pchunter1231 said:


> Whats the green up looking like up there.


Down by Austin it's getting there up by Cherry Springs nothing's bloomed yet


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

This is just south of of me heading towards Galeton no green yet


----------



## pchunter1231

Arne G Refvik III said:


> This is just south of of me heading towards Galeton no green yet


Maybe i will find some when i get up there. Its always behind up there. Good luck


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

Well looks like I'm not getting out today lol


----------



## Catchmee

Went searching in a new area today, walked the trail out to where I wanted to go went up into the woods and just walked above the trail backwards, seemed like a promising area but didnt see anything, also didnt seem like I was in the right kind of trees. I started to get into brambles and noticed the trail just down to my right so I hopped back onto the trail. Was going to walk back the trail to where I started in the woods and just take the road back to my truck and low and behold right along the trail that I already walked past I found some!


----------



## mikeyv

Catchmee said:


> Went searching in a new area today, walked the trail out to where I wanted to go went up into the woods and just walked above the trail backwards, seemed like a promising area but didnt see anything, also didnt seem like I was in the right kind of trees. I started to get into brambles and noticed the trail just down to my right so I hopped back onto the trail. Was going to walk back the trail to where I started in the woods and just take the road back to my truck and low and behold right along the trail that I already walked past I found some!


What part of PA are you in. I’m in Butler County and have found some grays and blacks. No yellows. It was a high of 50 today and the rest of the week is in the high 40s. Ugh!


----------



## Catchmee

mikeyv said:


> What part of PA are you in. I’m in Butler County and have found some grays and blacks. No yellows. It was a high of 50 today and the rest of the week is in the high 40s. Ugh!


Also in Butler Co.... Found this monster along side the road today out near Worthington!


----------



## LilacTime

wade said:


> so i have a couple of Fun Topics to blend into Our conversations . just Before Our multi Popping begins...
> 
> *#1.. has anyone on here ever Thrown Corn at cars around Halloween time ??
> 
> 
> *tell us about it..
> 
> ? where you scared
> 
> ? adrenalin rushing
> 
> ? Any Police Action
> 
> ? why did we do it
> 
> ? im age 57 thinkn bout goin Corning again
> 
> i can tell of a Huge Corn throwing when i lived in Allentown PA back in 1976..i loved it out there


I just discovered this thread and your question. My answer is no..but I’ve had someone drop me off at night in a cornfield just before harvest time then drive a short distance away and wait at the side of the road while I went in with a flashlight, a little saw and a burlap potato sack to steal dry corn to feed my squirrels over the winter time. When I had gathered all I could carry, I would shine the flashlight at the car and be picked up at the side of the road. It was an adventure I enjoyed for a couple of times before I went into the wrong spot all dressed in black and my sweater and hair got covered with burrs !! At the time I was much too old to be doing a thing like that, but I could never locate the owner of the field to ask permission. There were no farm houses nearby and it must’ve been leased land. If you knew the serious job I had then...It was also a thrill, and I was very prepared if I was caught, LOL!


----------



## Squire

Found these three Sunday under a large walnut tree next to a stream. Not a tree I normally check but just happened to be in front of me.
By the way does anyone have consistent luck finding them near sycamores? I have found 0 in the 3 years I have been doing this. Of course I said the same about apple and my wife found 1 the next day.


----------



## Catchmee

Squire said:


> View attachment 33082
> Found these three Sunday under a large walnut tree next to a stream. Not a tree I normally check but just happened to be in front of me.
> By the way does anyone have consistent luck finding them near sycamores? I have found 0 in the 3 years I have been doing this. Of course I said the same about apple and my wife found 1 the next day.


A good friend of mine said he always finds them near sycamore trees but he is in WV, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Hightower02

Arne G Refvik III said:


> Awesome, my place is a little less than a mile from the park we just bought it in November


My wife's grandparents have a place approx 1 mile west of the park since 1969. I've not found them in that area of potter county but as mentioned I know people have found them along kettle creek and along pine creek.


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

Hightower02 said:


> My wife's grandparents have a place approx 1 mile west of the park since 1969. I've not found them in that area of potter county but as mentioned I know people have found them along kettle creek and along pine creek.


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

Thanks for the info, I'm going to head out early next week to Sinnemahoning State Park and see if I can find any there
From what I hear it's better to look by bigger creeks and rivers in this area am I right with that?


----------



## yergaderga

We found four today in Cumberland county, my dad found two blacks under some dead but still standing tree (maybe oak), and a yellow next to another mystery tree and a young tulip poplar, and I found that round white under some mystery dead but still standing tree. We also found four last Saturday, or maybe Friday, can't remember. Both times we were out about 2-2.5 hours in mixed Tulip poplar/oak/beech/maybe maple and some other mystery trees.


----------



## beagleboy

Harvested 6 yellows and 2 half frees today in Snyder co.


----------



## Moreldmd

Had a productive day today. Found them in a large variety of locations but I tend to find my most consistent spot is a stand of pines. I don’t see many people mention pines, does anyone else here find this to be the case? The ones nearest the field edge of the pines were large and some had gone bad. Frost tonight so I picked some small ones too.


----------



## pchunter1231

Whats everyone thoughts on how long the season will go with this crazy weather. Found 1 big yellow this morning and got skunked tonight. Just not seeing many folks in south central finding big flushes, me included like i did last year around this time


----------



## beagleboy

pchunter1231 said:


> Whats everyone thoughts on how long the season will go with this crazy weather. Found 1 big yellow this morning and got skunked tonight. Just not seeing many folks in south central finding big flushes, me included like i did last year around this time


Last year I harvested my first yellow on 4/24/19 and the last one on 5/14/19, this year I found blacks on 4/9/20 and yellows on 4/13/20 so my season lasted 20 days last year for yellows. This year it has already lasted 25 days for yellows, so I would say it is winding down in my area. I know every season and each area is different but I have been finding a lot of ones that are too far gone all week.


----------



## Fluke216

Well I found some it was surreal, I’ve spent hours and hours and hardly found any. I walked in looked over and saw 3 In a patch of sunlight coming through the canopy. Anyway unfortunately most in the picture were to far gone maybe try to make a slurry out of some. Maybe this spot will flush again?


----------



## cj

MorelMD, I've always been curious about what a piney morel spot looks like. If possible, could you send a pic showing kinda what that looks like? Mature trees? Undergrowth? Terrain? Thanks


----------



## Moreldmd

cj said:


> MorelMD, I've always been curious about what a piney morel spot looks like. If possible, could you send a pic showing kinda what that looks like? Mature trees? Undergrowth? Terrain? Thanks



I actually snapped a few pictures yesterday. The pine stand that I do best in year to year has a wooded hillside on one edge and a field on the other. Traditionally we find the morels on the wooded edge, up to about the first row of pines. There are a few dead elms and some blow downs that usually produce but yesterday ( and a few other years) they were in the pine needles and close to the field edge with very little, if any deciduous growth. The small grays were tough to spot from the field side but easier from within the pines looking out, but it’s much more annoying to crawl under the pine branches.


----------



## Squire

The ones we found along the road edge were also on outside edge of white pines. Didn't see any deeper in the pines. No other trees around so it seems pines might be worth a look around edges.


----------



## Catchmee

Wanted to get out and pick what I could before the freeze tonight....Went out to pick the few I knew I left behind in one of my spots, found 4 small ones....and then stumbled upon another patch on my walk back to the truck, came out with 23 there. Also snuck up to my friends farm for a couple larger yellows that he told me he found up there, not bad day even if I was getting rained and snowed on the whole time


----------



## beagleboy

I don't usually hunt mushrooms in the rain but I had to run a few errands today so I stopped at a spot on the way home. This spot has been a consistent producer for me over the years but this year I haven't hunted it due to the amount of people picking it. It takes less than an hour to cover it. I still found a couple that were missed.


----------



## pchunter1231

Still finding some. Ran into an older gentleman on the trail that is new to the area so we hunted together and we found 12 and i gave all the ones i found to him. There was another guy in the area and he had probably 30 or so in his bag. Wonder if there will be a flush when normal weather hits this week.


----------



## wildshroomer

Well haven't been out in a while but had to go check on a couple I've been watching...I have previous pics of these on maybe 2 of my other posts....had to pick them...going to try and get out tomorrow...good luck...happy huntins 



















Picked 2 from another spot.


----------



## wildshroomer

Out for 2 hours today at a big tulip stand and came away with 100+...tulip morels...kinda small but all edible...good luck ...happy huntins


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

wildshroomer said:


> Out for 2 hours today at a big tulip stand and came away with 100+...tulip morels...kinda small but all edible...good luck ...happy huntins
> 
> View attachment 33500
> 
> 
> View attachment 33502
> 
> 
> View attachment 33504
> 
> 
> View attachment 33506


Wow nice find! What county?


----------



## pchunter1231

Went out for about an hour today and found close to 30 around 1 elm. Only harvested 18 as the others were rotten. The big boys have not popped up yet in my one spot which indicates its pretty much over. Going to check some Tulip stands this week. I am finding most of the ones i have found around Tulips have been on the small side and not to plentiful this year


----------



## trahn008

@wildshroomer Those yellows with snow on them is a very cool picture. In all the years I've morel hunted never picked yellows with snow! Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Found a verpa conica and 8 big yellows today. I usually find the verpa conica's at the beginning of the morel season. The last 2 mornings we had a freeze here but they weren't damaged too bad.


----------



## Squire

No morels on recent trip but my wife did find this box turtle.


----------



## beagleboy

Total harvest for today 8 yellows in Mifflin co. trahn I got a 2 footer too, only mine was yellow. Not quite as big as your trout though.


----------



## Jeff2554

Found a few yesterday May 10th. Left many. Tioga county. Some were under water. Happy hunting. Game on up north!


----------



## wildshroomer

Jeffrey1findum said:


> Wow nice find! What county?



Northumberland co.




trahn008 said:


> @wildshroomer Those yellows with snow on them is a very cool picture. In all the years I've morel hunted never picked yellows with snow! Happy Hunting!



@trahn008 ...likewise for me too....also found in Northumberland co.


----------



## Hightower02

last 5 days have been really good. Around 200. Really interesting mixture. Still found a few half frees, lots of medium sized tulips and a dozen or so yellows. Some areas have big yellows and other areas are just fruiting medium sized tulips and no yellows yet and still look early. Southeastern PA


----------



## trahn008

Picked some yellows so far but not many. No huge ones. Heading north this weekend to pick some blacks and yellows in some PG's. Seem to me the south part of the state did OK (Beat the crazy weather). My middle part of the state spots got hit at the wrong time with the crazy weather. Hope some of my northern spots will make up the difference. Happy Hunting!


----------



## pchunter1231

Picked 14 edible yellows and there were 9 others that were rotten. All around 1 Tulip tree. Heading north this weekend and next. Happy hunting.


----------



## wildshroomer

trahn008 said:


> Picked some yellows so far but not many. No huge ones. Heading north this weekend to pick some blacks and yellows in some PG's. Seem to me the south part of the state did OK (Beat the crazy weather). My middle part of the state spots got hit at the wrong time with the crazy weather. Hope some of my northern spots will make up the difference. Happy Hunting!


I too will be heading up north to camp Tuesday night till sunday....area around renovo


----------



## Moreldmd

Wildshroomer, what is your current tally? It seems like every time in login you have another nice haul!


----------



## trahn008

wildshroomer said:


> I too will be heading up north to camp Tuesday night till sunday....area around renovo


 wildshroomer are camps aren't that far from each other. I do some moreling on that side of the mountain often. First time up this year for me. I like to follow big water system's when moreling! Happy Hunting!


----------



## wildshroomer

Moreldmd said:


> Wildshroomer, what is your current tally? It seems like every time in login you have another nice haul!


Not sure of total amount but it's been a good year...some of my spots produced while others haven't....went out today again and picked 50 more yellows and hit up my black spot where I already picked 150+ and picked up another 22....out for about 2 hours in Northumberland co...good luck...happy huntins 
















































trahn008 said:


> wildshroomer are camps aren't that far from each other. I do some moreling on that side of the mountain often. First time up this year for me. I like to follow big water system's when moreling! Happy Hunting!


Our camp is right across from hyner lookout


----------



## MoonRabbit

Harvested 28 today but found a lot more that had to be left behind. They are taking a hard hit from these freezing temperatures.









You'd think this pic is sideways but this morel was literally growing horizontal out of a mound. Never seen one grow like this before lol.


----------



## Squire

Found these two little guys on my farm under dead ash on old logging road this evening.


----------



## trahn008

wildshroomer said:


> Our camp is right across from hyner lookout


 I'm at the bottom of trout run road on the Pine. Across the Creek from Camel. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Moreldmd

MoonRabbit said:


> Harvested 28 today but found a lot more that had to be left behind. They are taking a hard hit from these freezing temperatures.
> View attachment 33728
> 
> 
> You'd think this pic is sideways but this morel was literally growing horizontal out of a mound. Never seen one grow like this before lol.
> View attachment 33730


 Love this!


----------



## redtop

Hightower02 said:


> last 5 days have been really good. Around 200. Really interesting mixture. Still found a few half frees, lots of medium sized tulips and a dozen or so yellows. Some areas have big yellows and other areas are just fruiting medium sized tulips and no yellows yet and still look early. Southeastern PA


what county are you still finding them in? the southeast counties seem to be over but you never know maybe still good.


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

pchunter1231 said:


> Maybe i will find some when i get up there. Its always behind up there. Good luck


Did you come up yet? Any luck? Next week is going to be really nice out maybe we'll get lucky


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

pchunter1231 said:


> Picked 14 edible yellows and there were 9 others that were rotten. All around 1 Tulip tree. Heading north this weekend and next. Happy hunting.


Nice , up in Potter?


----------



## pchunter1231

Arne G Refvik III said:


> Nice , up in Potter?


Heading up this weekend and next weekend. Did you have any luck


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

No , been freezing out so didn't get out much . Hopefully tomorrow I will start looking again , been trying to do research on where to look up here


----------



## trahn008

Arne G Refvik III said:


> No , been freezing out so didn't get out much . Hopefully tomorrow I will start looking again , been trying to do research on where to look up here


 Follow the water ways and look for elm.


----------



## Catchmee

Butler Co....Picked almost 30 today, found more but left a few behind that werent worth picking.


----------



## beagleboy

Finding the big yellows, not many usable though. Season winding down in Snyder co and Mifflin co.


----------



## Jeff2554

Tioga count May 14th. Weather shaping up nicely now. May be a great yellow season in the north... watch where ya stepping they are everywhere. Lol. Glad grasses are not a foot tall already. Seng is popping, jacks and tryliums are up, crab apples close to blooming... indicators telling me I need some vacation.


----------



## Jeff2554

Forgot second picture


----------



## trahn008

Jeff2554 said:


> Tioga count May 14th. Weather shaping up nicely now. May be a great yellow season in the north... watch where ya stepping they are everywhere. Lol. Glad grasses are not a foot tall already. Seng is popping, jacks and tryliums are up, crab apples close to blooming... indicators telling me I need some vacation.


Hope your right Jeff, I’m on my way up. Happy Hunting!


----------



## DanCB

My wife and I picked 3 dozen yesterday including some end of season big ones. It's about time here to leave the woods, fish the hatches and wait for the chants and trumpets to pop.


----------



## Jeff2554

trahn008 said:


> Hope your right Jeff, I’m on my way up. Happy Hunting!


It was around the 16th last year things were popping. Some early flushes this year I found one on may 5th. On the 10th I was finding babies. Found no blacks this year but plan on being out this weekend n put some miles on


----------



## pchunter1231

Jeff2554 said:


> It was around the 16th last year things were popping. Some early flushes this year I found one on may 5th. On the 10th I was finding babies. Found no blacks this year but plan on being out this weekend n put some miles on


Heading up this afternoon as well.


----------



## Catchmee

Butler Co....Quick walk before the rain


----------



## beagleboy

Jeff2554 said:


> Tioga count May 14th. Weather shaping up nicely now. May be a great yellow season in the north... watch where ya stepping they are everywhere. Lol. Glad grasses are not a foot tall already. Seng is popping, jacks and tryliums are up, crab apples close to blooming... indicators telling me I need some vacation.


Jeff, I noticed the cleaver plant in your picture. That is one of my indicator plants, also tartarian honeysuckle bush. If I see them I just start looking for the right trees I know the soil is compatible for morels (especially the cleaver plant).


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

trahn008 said:


> Follow the water ways and look for elm.


Thank you


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

pchunter1231 said:


> Heading up this afternoon as well.


Did you make it up? I'm heading home today but will be back tomorrow afternoon


----------



## pchunter1231

Arne G Refvik III said:


> Did you make it up? I'm heading home today but will be back tomorrow afternoon


Yep i made it up last night. No luck today so far. Will do some searching this afternoon and tomorrow morning and will be up again Thursday through Monday next week. Looks really behind up here lol. Apple trees are now starting to get leaves. I checked a ton of apple trees so far today but no luck.


----------



## Moreldmd

Curious, does anyone have a rule of thumb or suggestion about when a morel is too dried out? I found several today that appeared in great shape but just felt a bit dry. This is late for me to be picking and I don’t usually run in to this. They don’t seem damaged or particularly brittle but just in the verge. I washed and covered with a damp paper towel to see if they would rehydrate.


----------



## beagleboy

Moreldmd said:


> Curious, does anyone have a rule of thumb or suggestion about when a morel is too dried out? I found several today that appeared in great shape but just felt a bit dry. This is late for me to be picking and I don’t usually run in to this. They don’t seem damaged or particularly brittle but just in the verge. I washed and covered with a damp paper towel to see if they would rehydrate.


Moreldmd, I have found some like that too. I usually soak my fresh morels in salt water anyway, so I just do the same with the dry ones and they are good to go. Sometimes I just finish drying them and store for later use.


----------



## trahn008

Northern Lycoming Co. Found no blacks. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Hightower02

Got another 126 today. Really weird season. Season was super late compared to last 10 years then boom multiple flushes of mostly tulips with some yellows. Still finding lots of small ones that are fresh and not many past prime. Southeastern PA


----------



## Hightower02

I know I have seen 2 footers with two separate feet and I think thats more rare than one foot and two heads, but how many people have seen one foot with three or more heads? This is one I photographed last week with 3 heads. Reminded me of a morel family.


----------



## Hightower02

redtop said:


> what county are you still finding them in? the southeast counties seem to be over but you never know maybe still good.


I've picked in Lehigh, Northampton and Berks and its not over. Northern slopes with moisture and good canopy are doing just fine even after the 83 degree day but next week looks to be the end with multiple days in the 80s


----------



## Moreldmd

I can’t speak for everyone but for me in SW pa, this season was the earliest in at least the last 4. The earliest I have found any is around mid April and typically they flush in my spots around May 1st. This year I found my first April 20 and by May 1st I was finding the occasional old morel.


----------



## Jeff2554

@trahn008 - no blacks? Not many TPs up here and ash are mostly dead. Did manage to find around 5 pounds on Saturday though. As you noticed things are behind up here around my area. Found morels in 4 out of 6 places I checked and some these were random new spots.


----------



## Reggie Falls

interloper said:


> Blacks are up in early spots, many have been found in the SW.
> 
> This cold snap is going to put a stop to that though.


I'm in central Pa , new to this but have been finding well in lowers areas. Do you folks find motels in the higher mountains. Are they elevation sensitive?


----------



## Reggie Falls

Reggie Falls said:


> I'm in central Pa , new to this but have been finding well in lowers areas. Do you folks find motels in the higher mountains. Are they elevation sensitive?


Morels! Not Hotels!


----------



## trahn008

Yes Jeff not many TP’s up in that area, but what I’ve found is when you do find area’s with TP’s, I find blacks. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Reggie, I do find morels in higher elevations as the season progresses. What I was looking to do this past weekend was pick blacks in higher elevations and yellows in lower. Some of the black spots I know in Northern Lycoming in the lower elevation I knew the season was over, but expected to find some in the higher elevation. Elevation is important but from what I notice in PA you only have so far in the mountains before the soil and tree type’s change. Most of the tops and 1/3 is oak and I don’t look for morels in Oak. Happy Hunting!


----------



## redtop

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 34216
> View attachment 34218
> View attachment 34220
> Northern Lycoming Co. Found no blacks. Happy Hunting!


Nice yellow's Trahn!


----------



## redtop

Hightower02 said:


> I know I have seen 2 footers with two separate feet and I think thats more rare than one foot and two heads, but how many people have seen one foot with three or more heads? This is one I photographed last week with 3 heads. Reminded me of a morel family.
> View attachment 34264


Never seen one like that! That's a good luck charm.


----------



## DanCB

Hightower02 said:


> I've picked in Lehigh, Northampton and Berks and its not over. Northern slopes with moisture and good canopy are doing just fine even after the 83 degree day but next week looks to be the end with multiple days in the 80s


I agree. Last week we found some big end of season morels in Lehigh/Northampton but also lots of regular yellows. I'll be going out tomorrow or Wednesday because the ground temp is still within range but that will surely change next week.


----------



## Bgadal

This was my first year ever searching for Morels! These forums have been amazing (thank you to everyone!!!) after my fifth time searching this year, I FINALLY found some!!!! I was like a kid on Christmas morning!!!! Northampton county


----------



## SquirrelKing

Checked a few well shaded spots this afternoon. Came away with 5. Also almost hit this bear too , lol , because I was looking at my mushrooms instead of the road.


----------



## beagleboy

I went to an area that should be good for oyster mushrooms. I didn't find any oysters but did find 6 morels which only 3 were usable. Also found this other thing (edible?).


----------



## SquirrelKing

That’s veal lol


----------



## DanCB

SquirrelKing said:


> View attachment 34366
> View attachment 34354
> View attachment 34356
> View attachment 34358
> Checked a few well shaded spots this afternoon. Came away with 5. Also almost hit this bear too , lol , because I was looking at my mushrooms instead of the road.


That looks like an Upper Mount Bethel Township bear.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Moreldmd said:


> Curious, does anyone have a rule of thumb or suggestion about when a morel is too dried out? I found several today that appeared in great shape but just felt a bit dry. This is late for me to be picking and I don’t usually run in to this. They don’t seem damaged or particularly brittle but just in the verge. I washed and covered with a damp paper towel to see if they would rehydrate.





beagleboy said:


> Moreldmd, I have found some like that too. I usually soak my fresh morels in salt water anyway, so I just do the same with the dry ones and they are good to go. Sometimes I just finish drying them and store for later use.


That kind of mirrors my thinking. If I'm lucky enough to find more morels than I can use in the short term, I'll stick them in the dehydrator! If the ones in the wild are a little dry, just finish the process! They reconstitute readily in water, chicken stock, milk or cream. 



Bgadal said:


> This was my first year ever searching for Morels! These forums have been amazing (thank you to everyone!!!) after my fifth time searching this year, I FINALLY found some!!!! I was like a kid on Christmas morning!!!! Northampton county


Good for you! I remember how I felt when I found my first ones!


----------



## Catchmee

Butler Co.
I think this might be my last haul for the season. Hard to find in the ground cover and getting past their prime. Left a few behind. These were all from Tulips. I hunted hard for these guys. Sad the season is over here


----------



## guff76

beagleboy said:


> I went to an area that should be good for oyster mushrooms. I didn't find any oysters but did find 6 morels which only 3 were usable. Also found this other thing (edible?).
> View attachment 34392
> View attachment 34394
> View attachment 34396


It'll be edible eventually lol
@Inthewild look your not the only one who can walk up to those things n get a pic of it lol


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> It'll be edible eventually lol
> @Inthewild look your not the only one who can walk up to those things n get a pic of it lol


@guff76 Cool pic huh. Love it. I did find this little buck earlier this year. Was EASY to walk up to it.


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 Cool pic huh. Love it. I did find this little buck earlier this year. Was EASY to walk up to it.


Only problem is I don't think that one will taste very good later on in it's life, maybe that's the new jerky deer I've been hearing of


----------

